# Charter arms 9mm snub



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

has anyone heard anything about when charter arms will be releasing there 9mm snub?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like the 9mm will be third in the manufacturing lineup after .45 ACP and .40 S&W. It's an interesting design. I wish Charter revolvers were higher quality but I guess the market needs some lower priced pistols. I'd love to shoot one of these...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe they're supposed to be coming out this month.

I love my Charter revolvers. Of course they're not super fancy, but they go bang everytime. Thats the most important thing.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I've got a dumb question. What is the attraction of the 9mm over 38 special? 38 is pretty versatile and comparable in terms of power isn't it? Seems like a lot of effort for limited return. I understand the 45 ACP reasoning because revolver shooters want to be able to shoot the 45 ACP round in the platform they are used to but I don't understand the lure of the 9 revolver instead of the good old 38SPL. Not flaming or judging just curious is all. Maybe I'm missing out on something good.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Maybe the is "Why not?".
Energy from a short barreled 9mm is greater than that of a .38 spl. Maybe that is the reason. Price of ammunition may also be a factor. I have eight 9mm revolvers and three .357s; but I like shooting the 9mms, just a personal preference.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

My personal reason for 9mm snub over .38.I have a .38 and want to consolidate my ammo down to 2 calibers .45 & 9mm to save money,also 9mm is less expensive,eaier to get,and is more powerful then the older .38 cartrdige.think that's enough reason


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

45 ACP wheel guns go back to WWI. The 45ACP round for the 1911 was the standard issue of the day and they didn't think Colt and Springfield could make enough 1911's to fill the need for the troops that would be getting them. Colt already had a line making revolvers and with modifications they made the chamber to head space properly for the ACP round. They've made the wheel guns since. And the moon clips needed to make the rimless cartridge work right.

Here's a page with some more info about it (Link)

As to the others I have no idea why they come to be other than just wanting to do it to see if a market would develop. I've not shot any 9mm or .40 revo's.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I shoot 38 +p and I am amazed at the power. Don't sell this ammo short.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...why ask why?*

Why?

Why not!

It's a gun. :smt033

The 9x19 is marginally more powerful than a .38spl. (all things being equal)
The roller's set up for rimless are faster, WAY faster to reload when full-moon's (not half-moon's) are used. Plus when ya eject yer empites, they don't go flying all over, they stay on the clip for easier retreval and reloading.

Clips are a pain to fill and empty. 
I suggest a Mooner/De-Mooner. Heard of polymer clips that make it easier but never seen 'em. Get plenty o' extra clips.

Enjoy shooting differently.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the new Charter Arms model will not use moon clips, which makes them less attractive to me.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*.....WTF? no clips?*

Copy that, I assumed, stand corrected and ooops!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

To Moon..then de-moon, then moon again. It's the way nature intended it :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> To Moon..then de-moon, then moon again.


:butthead:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

.....beat me to it lol! :anim_lol::smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah it's nice to know my material is not wasted here :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

